# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Phân loại, nguyên lý hoạt động và ứng dụng của Bơm hút chân không

## Chuyên máy nén khí

Bơm hút chân không là một thiết bị chuyên dùng để loại bỏ các chất khí, chất lỏng, hơi nước ra khỏi một phạm vi không gian giới hạn, khép kín nhằm tạo ra một môi trường chân không hoặc gần chân không.
*1. Phân loại bơm hút chân không*



 - Phân loại theo áp suất chân không: 

Bơm chân không áp suất siêu cao (p <10−5Pa),
Bơm chân không áp suất cao (0.1Pa>p>10−5Pa),
Bơm chân không áp suất trung bình (100Pa>p>0.1Pa),
Bơm chân không áp suất thấp (p>100Pa).
  - Phân loại theo cấu trúc của máy bơm:
Bơm hút chân không kiểu piston;
Bơm hút chân không kiểu cánh gạt;
Bơm hút chân không kiểu rotor kép;
  - Phân loại theo chất lỏng công tác:
Bơm hút chân không vòng dầu
Bơm hút chân không vòng dầu;
Bơm hút chân không vòng nước;
Bơm hút chân không khô.
*2. Bơm hút chân không hoạt động theo nguyên lý nào?*
Trong các máy bơm hút chân không có cấu tạo các khoang công tác, thường nằm giữa các piston hoặc các cánh gạt (tùy vào loại bơm hút chân không). Môi trường chân không được tạo ra từ động tác hút không khí, hơi, chất lỏng trong không gian thông qua hoạt động của các khoang công tác trong máy bơm.
Thể tích các khoang công tác của máy bơm thay đổi một cách tuần hoàn. Trong quá trình làm việc, khi thể tích của các khoang công tác tăng lên, máy bơm sẽ thực hiện động tác hút chất lỏng công tác (nước hoặc dầu), không khí và hơi. Hỗn hợp này sẽ dần bị nén lại và được tống ra khỏi cửa của máy bơm.
Khi đã được tống ra khỏi máy bơm thì chất lỏng và không khí lại được tách riêng ra. Chất lỏng sẽ theo bình ngưng và trở thành nhiên liệu cung cấp cho máy bơm, tạo thành một vòng hoạt động khép kín. Đối với các loại máy bơm không sử dụng chất lỏng, các khoang công tác sẽ được thiết kế đóng kín.

*3. Ứng dụng rộng rãi của bơm hút chân không công nghiệp*
 Ngay từ khi mới ra đời, bơm hút chân không nhanh chóng được các doanh nghiệp sản xuất vô cùng “trọng dụng” nhờ vào những công dụng tuyệt vời của nó. Ngày nay, các loại bơm hút chân không được ứng dụng ngày càng rộng rãi, đóng vai trò đặc biệt quan trọng trong các dây chuyền sản xuất, những nhà máy công nghiệp.
– Ứng dụng bơm hút chân không trong ngành Y tế: Giúp quá trình chuẩn đoán và điều trị bệnh an toàn và chính xác hơn, hiệu suất cao hơn. Đã có hơn 3000 bệnh viện và trung tâm y tế trên toàn thế giới tin tưởng và sử dụng hệ thống máy bơm hút chân không vào quy trình làm việc của họ.
– Ứng dụng bơm hút chân không trong nghành in: Bơm hút chân không đóng vai trò đặc biệt quan trọng trong quá trình tạo ra những sản phẩm in hoàn hảo. Máy bơm hút chân không được sử dụng vào quá trình chuẩn bị trước khi in nhằm giúp giấy được ép chặt vào lô in, đồng thời loại bỏ bụi giấy trên bề mặt lô giấy trước khi được phun mực in.
– Ứng dụng bơm hút chân không trong công nghệ chế biến gỗ: Giúp quá trình phủ sơn lêm bề mặt gỗ được thực hiện một cách nhanh chóng, tránh các tạp khí lẫn vào giúp bề mặt lớp sơn trở nên nhẵn mịn hơn.
– Ứng dụng bơm hút chân không trong quá trình sản xuất ống nhựa: Đóng vai trò quyết định trong việc định hình kích thước và hình dạng sản phẩm.
– Ứng dụng bơm hút chân không trong bảo quản thực phẩm: Giúp quá trình bảo quản thực phẩm được lâu hơn, tránh xảy ra quá trình oxy hóa, đồng thời giúp thực phẩm giữ được vị tươi ngon.
– Ứng dụng bơm hút chân không trong công nghệ sản xuất giấy: Giúp hạn chế quá trình tạo bọt của dòng bột, từ đó giúp cản trở quá trình kết tủa, tạo ra sản phẩm giấy trơn mịn, chất lượng.

----------

